# Retro-Video: Wasserkühlung installieren



## Falk (17. September 2007)

*Retro-Video: Wasserkühlung installieren*

Ein klassiker aus dem Jahr 2002: So installiert man eine Wasserkühlung, vor allem: das muss dabei beachtet werden. Die Nebenwirkungen können unter anderem Grüne Bild-Verzerrungen sein.

[divx43]http://kadder.de/temp/waku.divx[/divx43]


----------



## |L1n3 (19. September 2007)

*AW: Retro-Video: Wasserkühlung installieren*

Erstmal .. Tolles Video 

Aber " Ein Stromschlag kann gravierende Folgen haben"


----------



## Oliver (19. September 2007)

*AW: Retro-Video: Wasserkühlung installieren*

Der Klassiker! Geil


----------



## HeNrY (19. September 2007)

*AW: Retro-Video: Wasserkühlung installieren*

OMG ist das genial


----------



## der8auer (19. September 2007)

*AW: Retro-Video: Wasserkühlung installieren*

cool  das kit kenn ich 

mein bruder hatte sich das damals gekauft... der radiator und die pumpe sind bei ihm immer noch im einsatz


----------



## Kovsk (19. September 2007)

*AW: Retro-Video: Wasserkühlung installieren*

Toll, das ich auchmka so alte sachen zu sehen bekomme


----------



## Wannseesprinter (19. September 2007)

*AW: Retro-Video: Wasserkühlung installieren*

Falk,

Stage6 ist ne gute Plattform für sowas 

Sagt mal: Macht ihr die Musik für eure Videos selbst? *lach*


----------



## blueman (20. September 2007)

*AW: Retro-Video: Wasserkühlung installieren*

super geil


----------



## ED101 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Retro-Video: Wasserkühlung installieren*

Ich finde die realistische Simulation des Stromschlages sehr überzeugend


----------



## Malkav85 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Retro-Video: Wasserkühlung installieren*

Die Frisur hat ja schonmal dazu gepasst


----------



## jign (25. September 2007)

*AW: Retro-Video: Wasserkühlung installieren*

OMG sau geil vor allem diese Radiator


----------



## Steal-Angel (25. September 2007)

*AW: Retro-Video: Wasserkühlung installieren*

Kaum zu glauben, dass das ganze "erst" 6 Jahre her ist....
Einfach klasse das Video


----------



## JimBeam (25. September 2007)

*AW: Retro-Video: Wasserkühlung installieren*

Der Radiator, zu geil echt toll solche Retreo Videos


----------



## Bang0o (26. September 2007)

*AW: Retro-Video: Wasserkühlung installieren*

haha die simulierten stromschläge sind ja genial!
hohe schauspielkunst nenn ich das!


----------



## Hitman (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Retro-Video: Wasserkühlung installieren*



JimBeam schrieb:


> Der Radiator, zu geil



1A Innovatek "Qualität".

Gott wie ich diesen Ausgleichsbehälter gehasst habe, ständig hat das Teil Luft gezogen (trotz Schwamm Trick), der AB war dann mein einzig jemals gekauftes Innovatek Produkt.

Kann mich erinnern damals schon mit der Augenbraue gezuckt zu haben als ich das Aufsetzen des Kühlers in dem Video gesehen hab, wenn man bedenkt wie verletzlich die DIE`s damals waren......


----------



## riedochs (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Retro-Video: Wasserkühlung installieren*

Das Video ist ja geil.  Gut ich habe mich nie mit WaKüs auseinander gesetzt. Waren für LAN damals einfach zu unpraktisch.


----------



## tj3011 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Retro-Video: Wasserkühlung installieren*

lol wie geil


----------



## kmf (3. November 2007)

*AW: Retro-Video: Wasserkühlung installieren*

Ach herrje waren das noch Zeiten ...


----------



## SkastYX (3. November 2007)

*AW: Retro-Video: Wasserkühlung installieren*

Der Warnhinweis erinnert mich an eine meiner Lan's...
...als ich auf einmal nasse Socken hatte

Das wars dann aber auch für mich mit Wasser im PC


----------



## exa (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Retro-Video: Wasserkühlung installieren*

wo is das video hin???


----------



## Löschzwerg (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Retro-Video: Wasserkühlung installieren*

ich kann es leider auch nicht anschauen  das plugin ist noch da, aber anscheinend die file nicht mehr.

ich find folgendes video recht geil:
http://www.yadeo.net/mediadetails.php?key=f7fcad15b8a7d1169b2e

ja ist leider von pc-welt und nicht pcgh  aber pcgh könnte sowas doch mal nachstellen


----------

